# Creepy staircase ?!



## Jwcily (Jan 3, 2014)

So some weird creepy things have been happening on my staircase leading up to the second floor.

Sometimes i hear footsteps coming down and there's nobody there.

Sometimes i hear something banging on the railings and think it's Lily, who loves climbing up and down the staircase but when i walk up to check it isn't here. And when i come back down again i see her fast asleep under my table.

onder: Anybody else had creepy encounters in your house?


----------



## njbunny (Jan 4, 2014)

Thankfully nothing like that! When I was pet sitting I would have to stay nights sometimes at peoples homes and it totally freaked me out. I would ask them straight out when doing the walk through if they had any unusual things that I should know about so I did not go running from the house if I heard noises.

The only thing for me is that I used to have a picture hanging in my house of a old rustic/remote cabin near a lake that my mom painted in oil paints. When I was a teenager my friend called me one day and told me she had a dream and me and her had been kidnapped and the guy brought us to the cabin in the picture and we could not get away. It totally freaked me out but what freaked me out even more was that day I was looking at the picture and I could clearly see an outline of a guys head in the window of the cabin. I blamed my mother for painting in a person but then covering it up with the glow from the fireplace but she said she never drew/painted a person in the window. It turned out the canvas just happened to be shaped in that spot perfectly to look like someone was standing there looking out. You could just barely make out features on the face. It freaked me out so much I would never sit by that picture and when I bought the house from my parents I made my sister take the painting!


----------



## LumLumPop (Jan 4, 2014)

Our cabin in Kellsyville is on an wildlife reserve(yay lots of animals)and apparently the land once belonged to the Sioux. Well I didn't know about the whole Sioux part. My Dad his friend and I go up there a lot during the spring-fall. Well they usually go fishing from 8-10,dinner,12-7. So through the night I'm there by myself. I usually convince my Dad to let me take one of the cats up there and I have insomnia so when they get back from fishing we usually go and eat breakfast. I'm the type of person who has to have it completely dark so I can sleep but for some reason I was anxious to turn the light off and close and lock my bedroom door whenever I was alone. I also never have the house quiet. I would turn the tv to a kids station whenever I would go to bed. Well one time I was there by myself(no animals) and I was trying to sleep. Well suddenly I though I saw a dark shadow from the space beneath my door. I ALMOST pressed my panic button but got enough sense to call my Dad and I searched the house with him on the phone. Nothing. Sadly my handy panic button disappeared and we've yet to find it. After awhile I chopped it up to it being late and me being scared. Another time I was there I had our two cat Max(rip) and Charlie. While they were there they went berserk! Sadly a few days after we left Max got sick and died after struggling for a few weeks . Awhile later I went up there again with Charlie. I was holding him and saw a shadow move out of the corner of my eye...AND CHARLIE'S EYES FOLLOWED IT! I lvoe being at that house by myself but I think it's haunted.


----------



## zombiesue (Jan 4, 2014)

My parents thought my old house was haunted lol. I never experienced anything.

All though when I was little, I was watching TV with a younger girl (like 4 years old, I was 8 or something) in the basement, and she leans on me and whispers that there's a monster in the next room. And I'm like don't be silly! And I looked over and saw a dark shape pass by the door. I WAS SO FREAKING SCARED OMFG. but I was older so I thought I had to be brave and check it out. So I peeked into the next room and looked around... and it was the **** dog lol. He'd never before gone downstairs (not because he couldn't, he just didn't) so I wasn't expecting it. Scared me SENSELESS.


----------



## Jwcily (Jan 4, 2014)

Well your stories are all creepier than mine with creepy cabins in the woods and basements ! I would necessarily say my house is haunted but it's tough not to wonder if there were anything creepy happening because of all the weird sounds ! 

I've lived here for 14years already and these events have only happened recently :s


----------



## maidance (Jan 4, 2014)

Mines not too creepy but there's this house that almost everyone on my dad's side of the family has lived and died in (I don't know when they moved in but I think I once heard they build it). So everyone in my family goes to that house for a family reunion and last time we were there everyone in my generation (the age range is 16-30) discovered we all remembered a cat that used to be around the house but when we asked the older generation we found out that a cat hasn't lived in the house since our great grandparents were around (which non of us were alive for) but when we described the cat they said we described that cat perfectly! So weird I didn't know a house could be haunted by a cat


----------



## Tally943 (Jan 4, 2014)

Not in the house I am living in now , but the house I grew up in had a creepy story. My neighbor told me the story of how 5 or 6 years before my family moved into it , a women who lived there alone, died around Christmas and was there for 3 days before someone found her! Luckily, I never heard things like that but it was always in the back of my mind when I heard a strange noise at night!


----------



## njbunny (Jan 5, 2014)

Ok, when I was in middle school I used to keep my horse at a boarding farm and a girl my age lived there and we were good friends. Everyone would comment on how the house was haunted on the farm. It was always mentioned how doors would slam, footsteps were heard, etc. I would never go into the house alone and it always freaked me out. I had a sleep over with my friend one night and we had planned to go riding the next day. We slept on the floor in the living room. During the night I remember waking up and just feeling like someone was in the room with us. I glanced around the room and saw a man's outline sitting in one of the chairs. He did not move and I was probably half asleep and I just laid down and went back to bed. Mind you no men lived in the house at that time. Anyway, when I woke up I remembered seeing the figure and I made a comment to my friend who just laughed it off. That day it was really windy and I knew the horses would be a handful so I decided not to ride but my friend and another girl from the farm did. That day my friend died. I will never forget that figure sitting in the chair. It kind of haunts me. My mother used to work around elderly and she would always tell me how when they were nearing the end they would start to talk to someone in the room. Like they would see someone. I always wondered who it was that I saw....


----------



## Tally943 (Jan 5, 2014)

Whoa Njbunny, that is pretty creepy. :O I had a nightmare last night from reading all of these stories XD


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 5, 2014)

My ex and I lived in his grandmother's house. She, his great Aunt and Uncle, and his mother all were there. His 3 year old neice used to talk to them and about them all the time. They all passsed years before she was born. One night she spent the night. My ex had left to go to work, she and I were the only ones in the house. I was fast asleep, and all of a sudden someone shouted in my ear, WAKE UP, GET UP NOW! I sat straight up in bed and looked around. My niece was not in the room. I ran out into the hall and caught her just as she started to fall down the stairs. They were really steep and if she had tumbled down them she would have seriously hurt or killed herself. 

One night my sister stayed over. I woke up to my dog standing on my bed, growling softly. I looked over at where my sister was sleeping and there was a man, plain as day, standing next to her bed watching her sleep. He was dressed in early 1900's garb. He waved at me and disappeared. It was my ex's great uncle.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 5, 2014)

Jwcily said:


> So some weird creepy things have been happening on my staircase leading up to the second floor.
> 
> Sometimes i hear footsteps coming down and there's nobody there.
> 
> ...



I could start an entire new forum on creepy stuff in my house, grandparents house in South Carolina, family members houses in South Carolina, etc. 

My house sits down the street from Mary Surratts House. In fact my street is named Surratts Road. Now no one seems to know WHO she is when I first bring up my street name, but she was the only woman in history in the 1800's that was hanged for the _Assassination of President Lincoln.

Her house that John Wilkes Booth stayed at and picked up the weapons that he used to kill Lincoln is like 2 minutes from my house and I can walk there if I want. But I choose not to! :nasty:

Anyway, my house was built according to my tax records in 1933 But I think that is BS. I think there was another older house here that they used half of it for and expanded onto it. But since I have moved here, before my mother died because she lived with me, I have seen things especially in the yard. One day I was working in the yard to cut grass and pick some plants to bring in for the buns (I have a half acre so we always plant veggies for the wild bunnies and our buns). I looked up and saw this woman in a white dress with her hair up in a bun walking down the middle of my yard. Now my yard is fenced in and no one can get in unless they
can jump over a stockade fence that is 6 feet tall, no less some chick in some 1800's style dress with the collar up to her neck. She was solid. This is no ghostly __APPARITION. I looked into her face and I could tell you what color was her eye lashes- Blonde, Eye color Blue, hair- Blonde, skin color PALE, etc.. She was walking slowly down the middle of the yard and when I went to call out to my husband who was digging up some weeds in a corner, she vanished. 

Now that is NOT the only time I have seen her nor my husband. One time we had the circuit breaker switch go off in the house one day we both were home from work and my bunnies were going NUTS. I walked into the back room and saw who? That chick walking PAST the back windows of the room where my bunnies, Chico and Chica were. Chica was looking out her cage at the window and seemed to be following someone when I glanced out the window and saw the woman in white walking back and forth. I quickly shut the blinds and uttered something about, Oh it's that B*tch again. When suddenly something PINCHED the hell out of me on my arm. It was HARD and so hard I jumped back to see if my husband was messing with me. He was not and he saw her also. 

I've gone out to do things in the yard and caught glimpses of her walking back and forth. I don't know about you but I be damned if I were a ghost or spirit or something I would spend eternity walking in a damned back yard and screwing with people. I would be a the beach or mountains or FIJI... NOT Maryland!

We have seen her more than 10 times. Also my dogs will go start barking in CORNERS where there is NOTHING. This happens alot and additionally when they go in the back yard they will go to where there is NOTHING and start barking at thin air. Maybe to them it's not thin air. Maybe it's that chick. 

This land is NOT family owned land as my entire family is from South Carolina and that is a bunch of scary stores in itself, but one thing I remember from the time I was 5 is that my mother would take us into Chesterfield County where cemetaries are OFF THE PAVED ROAD. With no lights , no nothing. Some one could kill you and no on would know for DAYS or maybe MONTHS because typically smart people don't drive off the paved road to go to deserted areas.. unless you are in a scary movie or something. So for my mother, God rest her soul, a fun weekend was going visiting to the graveyard to pay respects to our dead relatives. To me, I could pay my respects anywhere EXCEPT the grave yard.. it was not my idea of a kick ass Saturday. 

We went to one grave yard and I REFUSED to get out of the car. I felt a chill run up my back and thought screw this. I was about 10 at the time. I stayed in the car my mom took flowers and walked to the graves. Once she was out of eye sight suddenly ORGAN MUSIC started playing from the Church. I look around, there is NO ONE else around. Trust me. It's a small southern baptist church off the dirt road. It gets louder and louder and louder until I freak out and lock the doors. My mom was stupid and left the keys in the car and literally I was about to drive off and leave her ass there. I was scared the Organ music sounded like it was coming from NOW inside the car and the car was a 1975 Impala.. ok? No music was on in the car at ALL! My heart was about to jump out of my chest when my mother came running to the car. She tried to get the doors open and in my moment of scaredness forgot I locked the car doors. ALL OF THEM. Well hey I mean we are out in the boonies. Why am I going to leave the car unlocked for all the monsters to come get me right?

She is screaming and cussing at me Open the damned door. I must have been possessed by the devil because I told her I thought you liked coming to these deserted grave yards. Why do you want to get in the car.. She start threatening to beat my ass if I did not open the car doors immediately and knowing at this point she was damned serious I opened the door, she threw me across the seat ( i was sitting in the drivers side) and hopped in and started the car and immediately threw it into reverse. 
We FLEW out of that grave yard and my mom never told me what she saw or heard that made her run for the car and want to get out of Dodge but I tell you for years she told me that she was never scared to go to grave yards because the dead can't do anything and it's the living you have to watch out for. Maybe the one encounter we had at that grave yard that day changed her mind. Who knows... We never went back there again ever. 

Then there was the trip on the dirt road with my mom and grandma when I was 6 years old when I saw a flying Monkey ( I swear to this day on a stack of Bibles whatever it was it looked EXACTLY like the flying monkeys in the Wizard of Oz) fly in front of the car head lights stop and show it's teeth at us. I was about to jump out the windshield and my mom wanted to STOP and see what it was. You talk about my grandmother cussing my mom out and telling her to get our behinds back to the house PRONTO!!! 
My mother would always STOP to investigate like she was in NCIS or something. I'm like we are in the middle of NO WHERE SOUTH CAROLINA. We could be dead for DAYS and no one would know. Why do you want to stop??? Are you nuts? Do you have a death wish??????

Wow...

Anyway that is some of my stories and I'm sticking to it!

Vanessa


_


----------



## Tally943 (Jan 5, 2014)

Wow crazy stories! If I kept seeing a women in a white dress at my house I would have moved a long time ago! You are brave for still living there! I know what you mean when you see the pets freak out about something that makes no sense to you at all. Sometime Patrick spazzes out for no reason and starts jumping and running around the room uncontrollably. Then of course my dog always barking for no reason and the worse is when my cat is staring at something for a really long time when nothing is there! 

I would ask your mom about the Cementary again , that really freaks me out , I want to know what she saw! 

As for the last one , I am totally like your mom , I would go out and investigate a flying money! hahaha!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Jan 6, 2014)

D-oh!! It's 11:30pm, why in the heck am I reading this????! LOL


----------



## lovelops (Jan 6, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> D-oh!! It's 11:30pm, why in the heck am I reading this????! LOL



Maybe you like scarey stories! :trio 

Anyway I will never know what my mother saw as she died in 2005 and would never tell me! :headsmack

As for why I haven't moved yet... I didn't see the woman until this past year and I've had this house since 1999. My husband's aunt was staying with us and started to hear knocking at the back door and would go back there and find no one. :bunnybutt:

She thought it was the dogs trying to be clever to get inside when they wanted in, but it wasn't. I've heard this as well and gone to the back door and found no one. 

I think my husband would find it strange for us to put the house up for sale for this woman we see once every couple of months. I'm about to call the Long Island Psychic and have her come here and get rid of the woman! onder: 

My husband has seen some things INSIDE the house that I have not, like a woman's gloved hand waving to him from the hall way like someone sticking their hand around a corner when he was playing play station one night. He thought it was me but I was already in bed. I found that freaky, but what can we do? 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Jan 6, 2014)

Tally943 said:


> Wow crazy stories! If I kept seeing a women in
> As for the last one , I am totally like your mom , I would go out and investigate a flying money! hahaha!



Well you should have been with us in the car! My mom would have loved having you around. She could never get the rest of us to go check things out....

Vanessa


----------



## Tally943 (Jan 7, 2014)

Aww, I am sorry your mother passed away ink iris: 

It's weird you have lived there since 99 and have been only having these experiences in the last year. Maybe she is trying to tell you something? :scared:


----------



## Jwcily (Jan 7, 2014)

@lovelops: By Long Island Psychic, do you mean Theresa Caputo? Omg i loveeee that show!

As for everyone else with the creepy stories, i really enjoyed reading them all! My staircase seems comparatively less creepy now after all of that. Somehow i only hear creepy sounds when there is no one else around! I told my family and they said it was probably from the neighbours (because our houses are quite close together), but i really don't think so from how clearly i heard it. :bawl::bawl:


----------



## LumLumPop (Jan 8, 2014)

In my family we believe that when a loved one has passed on their spirit roams the Earth for 40 days to say good-bye to their loved ones(we're superstitious Chinese people as my Dad jokingly puts it). Well in 2010 my beloved Grandmother passed away. My grandpa would talk to her and ask her to do things for him. Once he jokingly asked her to set off the fire alarm at noon. Now the fire alarm has been broken ever since I was a little girl. 12 o'clock on the dot the fire alarm went off. So Grandpa asked her to move his pill bottle...and it slid across the counter. Also everyone in our family has experienced at some point randomly smelling her perfume only for the smell to disappear in a flash. My aunt actually smelled it in a museum moments before her husband proposed to her! We all miss her awfully but we know she's doing just fine! Sometimes though I can still hear Grandpa having a conversation with her picture.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 8, 2014)

Wow, that is pretty wild LumLumPop. It is so sweet that your Aunt smelled her perfume before her husband proposed to her. 

A few months afrer my grandma passed, I was in the book store and I saw a book that the two of us had been eagerly awaiting. I pulled my phone out and had her number half dialed before I remembered that she was gone. I got really upset. That night I had the best dream ever. In the dream, my phone rang and it said home. I answered it, expecting to hear my boyfriend. Instead I heard a ton of static. I said hello again, and all of a sudden, I heard my grandmas voice. It sounded like she was far away, but it was her. I was surprised and even though it was a dream, I knew that it was impossible to be talking to her. I told her that and she said, "dont worry about the how. I just want you to know that I am happy and safe and with grandpa. I miss you all but I am happy. Dont be sad about me anymore. I love you." I woke up after that and I gave never known such peace before.


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Jan 8, 2014)

I have had two encounters with spirits, ghosts, etc. One was good and one was bad. 

Good: When I was around 8 years old (the only child - my mom had had several miscarriages when I was 3-6 years old) I was in my bedroom when I saw 4 dark figures. One represented my dad, one my mom, and one me. The last one was a baby which I believe represented my soon to be brother. My mom wasn't able to have children for several reasons but the next day my mom found out she was pregnant. I still don't know exactly what the figures were but I believe they were a sign that I would have another sibling.I haven't ever told my parents though because they would think I am nuts and say I was imagining things lol 

Bad: For youth group I was going to Colorado (this was this past summer, 2013) and we were traveling by car from Michigan to Colorado, so one of our stops to sleep at was a church in Iowa. We got there and I think I have a sense to tell what is going to happen because once we got there I could tell something was off. The boys slept in the gymnasium and the girls headed downstairs to a childcare nursery type thing. Ahhh it's giving me goosebumps to even think about it haha! We set our pillows and sleeping bags up and then headed back upstairs to meet with the youth leader. Keep note that before I left I put my iphone in the charger in the basement because it was dead from our long trip. That night we were going to leave to visit a friend who lived close to there for some pizza (she used to go to our church but her family moved for her dads work) Before we left we locked everything up and then our youth group headed out to meet her at her house. After seeing her we went back to the church to sleep. We went into the basement to sleep as it was a long day and we were all exhausted. We quickly noticed that there was baking soda (or some type of poweder) all over the floor with foot prints in it (the foot prints were large and didn't have any shoes on whoever did it). We thought it was weird but just though the boys played a prank on us. Later a girl was heading upstairs when she noticed that there was a huge pile of ripped papers from several bibles in the corner. As highschool girls we were a bit creeped out so we decided to go and tell our youth leader. He called the pastor to see if a janitor had been in there but he said no one had been there and since we locked the doors it wouldn't be possible for someone to get in. He wanted us to leave the powder and bible so they could check it out the next day. We decided to pack up our stuff from the basement nursery and go upstairs where there was another nursery for younger kids. As we were gathering our stuff I noticed that all of my stuff was soaking wet which hadn't been the case when we left and I had never gotten it wet and no one had spilled on it. That wasn't really creepy but it just added to the weirdness level. Also as I mentioned before, my phone had been plugged in and so when i went to get my phone there were pictures of the room that i never took while we were gone. I know I should've kept them but i was so scared I kind of deleted them lol. I absolutely hate scary things.. Anyway that whole night while we stayed upstairs and we heard banging noises and crashes and the lights kept turning on and off. We eventually left really early the next morning to get out of there as fast as we could... Later we found out from the pastor that a girl in the nursery had died a year earlier and there has always been weird things that go one in there. I have the pictures of the ripped bible and footprints if anyone wants to see them I can post them lol


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Jan 8, 2014)

I forgot to mention that the youth leader talked to the boys and they all promised it wasn't them. And it really couldn't have been because there was someone down there until we all left and the boys never went down there /weren't allowed to because it was the girls room. 

Also in the van the next day we were talking about it and one of the boys said he heard voices and he was actually creeped out.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 8, 2014)

Holy frijoles that is creepy. Yikes!


----------



## Jwcily (Jan 9, 2014)

@WillowRabbitry : Aw please post the photos! I would like to see them despite them possibly rendering me unable to sleep for a few days, haha.


----------



## Tally943 (Jan 9, 2014)

Whoa, thats creppy! I really want to see the pictures!


----------



## WillowRabbitry (Jan 9, 2014)

You can't really see the footprints in the powder or whatever it was but they were definitely there :/ :shock2:


----------



## Tally943 (Jan 9, 2014)

I see the one footprint clearly. Are you sure it wasn't one of the adults playing the prank on you guys? hahaha


----------



## lovelops (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah I can see the foot prints also!!!


----------



## Gordon (Jan 17, 2014)

I definitely believe in other astral planes of existence, but there's really only one time in my life when I experienced anything that I couldn't explain rationally. One afternoon, many years ago, I woke up from an afternoon nap, and instead of rolling around in bed, stretching, and getting up, I felt paralyzed as if there was something holding me down. ~It wasn't like the feeling of a person; I just couldn't move because of some sort of "heavy" atmosphere in the room. I felt this presence move through the room over a couple of minutes, and then it seemed to exit, and I felt normal again. Most people would say I was dreaming, and generally I would agree, but this was too visceral, and it has stuck with me ever since it happened.


----------



## apexo (Feb 22, 2014)

Gordon said:


> I definitely believe in other astral planes of existence, but there's really only one time in my life when I experienced anything that I couldn't explain rationally. One afternoon, many years ago, I woke up from an afternoon nap, and instead of rolling around in bed, stretching, and getting up, I felt paralyzed as if there was something holding me down. ~It wasn't like the feeling of a person; I just couldn't move because of some sort of "heavy" atmosphere in the room. I felt this presence move through the room over a couple of minutes, and then it seemed to exit, and I felt normal again. Most people would say I was dreaming, and generally I would agree, but this was too visceral, and it has stuck with me ever since it happened.



I think that's known as sleep paralysis  you're awake but can't move. 

My other half swears once he woke up and saw a creepy lady holding him down :/ lol


----------



## lovelops (Feb 22, 2014)

apexo said:


> I think that's known as sleep paralysis  you're awake but can't move.
> 
> My other half swears once he woke up and saw a creepy lady holding him down :/ lol



I have this happen before quite a few times. 

Vanessa


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 22, 2014)

Well, I don't have any good ones. Mine are just little weird things, lol. 

1. One time, we had this "attic" above an old metal barn, and it always freaked me out. I NEVER wanted to be in there alone. Well, I decided to just turn up my music on my computer and be up there alone. We made it into an apartment sort of thing, so it was pretty nice. Well, I felt really agitated with the loud music up, so I turned it off and just sat there. I didn't want to get up, because I felt like as soon as I would run to the door, something would get me (i was little, lol.). So I just sat there doing nothing. Well, I waited and listened, to make sure nothing was there, and I heard a man cough in one of the rooms. There wasn't anyone in there at the time, besides my little self. I heard that "man" cough and just RAN out of that place and down the stairs! 

2. Well, this actually happened just last week. Well, one of my friends passed away a few months ago, and I've always had a feeling that the place was being watched by him ever since. I don't even go into certain rooms because I absolutely feel like I will see something looking at me in the mirrors. I've always had that feeling, even when he was still alive, so this leveled up the creep factor! Well, I was sitting on the couch, watching Downton Abbey, when my dog started growling at the ceiling. He was watching something, his eyes were going back and forth like something was up there scaring him. He started barking and growling at this "thing", when all the sudden, he jumped up and started CHASING IT! He was like going back and forth, growling and whining at this ceiling, while I was basically waited for something freaky to happen! He finally just stopped, I guess whatever he saw was gone, but he definitely was startled by something. CREEPY.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 22, 2014)

I've actually had something happen with my rabbits. 

When Chico and Chica were babies and staying in one cage in my room, at times they were prone to do a Houdini and whenever I would open the cage to give them treats or milk they would fly out and want to get back to the hallway where they had their free play time. 

One night I put them away and covered the cage up so they could take a nap and I was reading and for some reason I looked down on the ground and saw Chico running past me into the hallway and then hook a left and turn into the living room. CRAP! The living room is full of 4 chihuahua's that are really curious about these bunnies and think they would make good snacks! 

I throw down what I'm reading and start freaking out and yell for my husband to put the dogs out because one of the baby bunnies got out of their cage and was hopping around toward the living room. He gets the dogs out. We start looking around the living room. 

No rabbit. 

We look every where. I look in the bathroom. 

No bunny. 

Other bedroom. No Bunny. We live in a TINY house,
only 830 square feet. We don't even have a dining room. 

No bunny. 

We check outside. No bunny. (well maybe cottontails but I'm not stealing no wild rabbit!)

What the hell is going on?

We look every where and under every small area we can find. Under beds, under dressers. No bunny.

The dogs are going crazy and they want to come back in the house. I go back to the rabbit cage to make certain Chica is still there. I get the shock of my life. BOTH of the rabbits are in the cage. SLEEPING.

I clearly saw Chico running on the floor because he is missing half his left paw. The rabbit I saw was missing half his left paw.. So now I check the cage and both of them are still in there sleeping??????

I've yet to figure this one out, but I tell you. It was a SOLID rabbit. It was no ghost rabbit. It was no fantasm? So where did this baby rabbit who looked just like Chico come from???????

Vanessa


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Feb 27, 2014)

This didn't happen to me but my niece has been seeing and hearing strange things in her bedroom. Since she's been able to talk, she's let us know about these spooky encounters.

When she was 3 years old: She claimed one morning to her mother that there was a "boy on my ceiling". My sister asked "oh, were you scared?" 
She replied, "Yes, but the eyes weren't scary". My sister was like oh, that's nice....

There have been some other minor things she's said but the creepiest thing was the other night when we all went out for a family dinner. She's 4 years old now.

She comes up to me and in a quiet voice,
"Auntie Bev, I heard a voice in my room last night...and it whispered(she whispers), hellooooooo"
I shudder inside and ask her if the voice was a girl or boy.
"Both" she says

Wtf! Egads, kids say the creepiest things!! My sister is all freaked out now that there is some ghostly child prowling around her daughters bedroom. It makes me not want to babysit there ever again lol!

"Helloooooooooooo"

Frick.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 27, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> This didn't happen to me but my niece has been seeing and hearing strange things in her bedroom. Since she's been able to talk, she's let us know about these spooky encounters.
> 
> When she was 3 years old: She claimed one morning to her mother that there was a "boy on my ceiling". My sister asked "oh, were you scared?"
> She replied, "Yes, but the eyes weren't scary". My sister was like oh, that's nice....
> ...



So when are they going to sell the house and move the hell out!!!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Feb 27, 2014)

lovelops said:


> So when are they going to sell the house and move the hell out!!!!!
> 
> Vanessa



LOL! Omg no doubt! Actually her husband went into the room by himself and asked out loud to "whoever is here, please leave my children alone and go away".

Since they are Catholic, I thought it would be good idea to get a necklace for my niece that's Michael the archangel, then my niece could ask for his help to take the spirit away. 

If it were me, I'd find some nice Buddha to bless my house, then I'd burn a pile of sage in the room! Lol


----------



## MustNotBuyMore (Feb 27, 2014)

CREEEEPY! Oh my gosh... they do say young kids are basically open doors to "spirits" and ghosts. 

I forgot about this story..

Remember the one I told about the old house and my dog chasing something on the ceiling? This happened in the same place BEFORE my friend died, probably about 7-9 months ago.

My family and I were standing in the living room, and my friend was standing at the bar. We were about ready to leave, so we were just conversing with everyone. It was dark and late, we were cleaning up and getting ready to leave, like I said. Well, they had this rack hanging above the bar full of class cups. My friend was standing by it, putting some stuff away. While we were talking to her, out of no where, this cup FLIES out of the rack, and barely misses my friend's head. It hit the floor and broke. I've never seen anything like it. It didn't just fall... it flew out of that rack. The rack wasn't even shaking or anything, we were indoors so there wasn't any wind to make it move or anything. 

That freaked me out. It was like something had intended to hurt my friend.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 12, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> D-oh!! It's 11:30pm, why in the heck am I reading this????! LOL




Haha


----------



## Link (May 14, 2014)

Oh my gosh i love scary stories and horror movies but then i get to bed and im just laying there like.... Why? What have a done? I am such an idiot. Seriously one time i was hyped up on horror stories then out the crack in my door (its pitch black in the hallway outside my door) i see my white cat who kind of glows in the dark the way bright or white things do. He turns his head slowly and im thinking of exorcist, all ready for it to turn completely around, and when he looks at me his eyes are reflecting the light in my room in the most horrifying way! I was like OH HELL NO! And threw a pillow at my door. The end.


----------



## ChocoClover (May 22, 2014)

That's hilarious. I do the same thing though. My parents don't let me watch R movies but I read tons of scary books. (Yeah I know a book isn't as scary as a movie but it does the job). The thing is, my parents don't let me read before bed. ("It's too late, blah blah blah!") I read under the covers. When I do finally turn out the light, it actually IS too late because I lay in bed thinking about weird creepy monsters and stuff. I have a hyperactive imagination. I love it, though.


----------

